# Painting Ulthwe Eldar



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi,

I'm am looking to paint some Ulthwe style Eldar.

How would I go about painting Black and Wraithbone?

Also does anyone else have any other painting tips for Eldar?


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

there are good youtube videos for them i believe awesomepaintjob did one.


----------

